# Bone in beef rib..



## joel75 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi all, really after some advice, I was a bit keen in the supermarket last week and brought a dinosaur size hunk of beef!..(it was reduced by about 35 quid!.) anyway I'm just after some advice on smoking the thing!..it's four bones in size if you get my drift!..jo


----------



## homeruk (Apr 4, 2017)

If it was reduced last week then my advice would be to bin it by now


----------



## joel75 (Apr 4, 2017)

It's in the freezer,perhaps I should have mentioned that..my error.


----------



## molove (Apr 4, 2017)

I've never cooked one but I would imagine a reverse sear would be the way to go.


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 4, 2017)

Check out you tube for "standing rib roasts" as I think that's what our American cousins call that cut.


----------



## joel75 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone, checked it out on youtube , going to go for the reverse sear method. Slow on the smoker and sear on the Webber!..


----------

